# Apple Ios5



## Lewisredfern001

anyone else absolutely buzzing about this

http://www.apple.com/ios/ios5/features.html


----------



## james_death

Sorry No.....:lol:
I dont use half the features on any of my apple products...:lol:


----------



## Stumper

james_death said:


> Sorry No.....:lol:
> I dont use half the features on any of my apple products...:lol:


Me too!

I've just recently started using more of the features on MobileMe and now they're discontinuing it.....typical 

There should be some interesting things on the new Ios5, the iCloud thing could be a winner for me as well.


----------



## dann2707

I hope they bring out something that rivals Android. Seems very outdated does iPhone software


----------



## Lewisredfern001

dann2707 said:


> I hope they bring out something that rivals Android. Seems very outdated does iPhone software


That's exactly what they are doin. Apples equivalent of BBM and a notification centre similar to that of androids. It's all stuff that has been done before but when apple do it, it works sooo much better


----------



## Rust.Bucket

Looks good. A few new things there that I'd probably use.
I know it says 'coming fall' but does anyone know when it's anticipated release month is at all?


----------



## PrestigeChris

when is this due for release?


----------



## Lewisredfern001

agreed nothing innovative about the above but there are some new ideas from apple and unless you use their range of products it doesnt mean anything to you.

does any other platform give you reminders when you walk into tescos for a loaf of bread and some milk?


----------



## Lewisredfern001

PrestigeChris said:


> when is this due for release?


it says Autumn


----------



## anthonyh90

Lewisredfern001 said:


> agreed nothing innovative about the above but there are some new ideas from apple and unless you use their range of products it doesnt mean anything to you.
> 
> does any other platform give you *reminders when you walk into tescos for a loaf of bread and some milk*?


Agreed that is a good feature but how much battery is that going to drain having gps running all the time to know where you are.


----------



## Rob_Quads

I don't think there is anything revolutionary about this but the difference is when they do it, they make sure they do it properly.
Perfect example - iCloud for documents. Existing app developers are free to code in something like backup to dropbox which will give you virtually exactly the same functionality....except you need a dropbox account...and App B using AmazonS3 for storage.....and App C using LiveSpace...

Now any app developer can just use iCloud for storing any docs which will be great as all program settings etc can now all be stored in the cloud meaning that App settings will not be restored if you restore your phone.

The iTunes Match is ain interesting one - portentially $25 to legalise all your music.


----------



## alipman

anthonyh90 said:


> Agreed that is a good feature but how much battery is that going to drain having gps running all the time to know where you are.


Intelligent Reminder on Android does this sort of thing. A location based reminder.
Neat all the same though.


----------



## Ninja59

more how you are going to have to update Lion is more interesting its download only! :lol: 

tbh i dont really see the point in some of the cloud stuff heck some of the latest attacks used cloud servers power to carryout the attacks (amazons cloud being popular for hackers! at little cost). 

The cloud is not a perfect solution in many ways because once it is compromised well it does not take a genius to work out that it will fall flat on it's face.

Also i dont want everything synced from each device. I do like the sound of lion with auto save and other items though.

IOS5 doesn't or has not for moment done much for me atm

Dropbox is a brilliant tool dont get me wrong i even use it, but i can see it being well rained in I land.


----------



## Lewisredfern001

it ticks boxes for me, i have very limited signal at home and its a night mare for texts so imessenger is gong to be great for me and my friends and the notifications are great. i have jailbroken my iphones in the past but now there is no need


----------



## Dizzle77

Yeah some cool features in IOS5. It's about time they sorted out intrusive notifications.

Wireless sync is something I've been waiting for them to do for too long now.

Not quite going to ditch my jailbreak though as apps like SBSettings and BiteSMS make my life a bit easier. Texting from the lock screen is so much better than having to go into the sms app to send a text.

Oh yes and looks like IOS5 has already been jailbreaked. Good lads!
Hopefully they will release an untethered solution just after the full public IOS5 release in autumn 










*The iPhone Dev Team's MuscleNerd has confirmed via his Twitter account that iOS 5 has been successfully jailbroken, adding the hack will work on the final iOS 5 version when it ships this Fall.It is a tethered jailbreak so you will have to connect your device to a computer each time it restarts (until they develop an untethered jailbreak). "Cydia works fine from quick testing (I installed SSH)", he tweeted.*

http://tinyurl.com/5uh58dw


----------



## RICHIE40

Still waiting for Apple to release this. Hopefully some time today ill be able to download and install it and see what its really like :thumb:


----------



## GR33N

I was kind of hoping this would be out already  I wanted to try it on my iPhone4 before getting my 4S on Friday.


----------



## Adrian Convery

I've had it since last Friday


----------



## RICHIE40

Adrian Convery said:


> I've had it since last Friday


I was going to get the beta version but decided against it as of some of the reported 'bugs'.


----------



## Adrian Convery

RICHIE40 said:


> I was going to get the beta version but decided against it as of some of the reported 'bugs'.


Nah its not the beta version I got it was the final version which was made available to the developers. Not one thing different than the one that will be released later.


----------



## RICHIE40

Adrian Convery said:


> Nah its not the beta version I got it was the final version which was made available to the developers. Not one thing different than the one that will be released later.


Ahh nice 1! Hopefully us lot wont have to wait much longer


----------



## NickTB

When is it due? today? I keep hitting update on my iPhone and it say's it's up to date?


----------



## RICHIE40

NickTB said:


> When is it due? today? I keep hitting update on my iPhone and it say's it's up to date?


Released at 6PM this evening :thumb:


----------



## Adrian Convery

If it doesn't I'll link you up later on how to get it! Should have put it up on the forum last week sorry!


----------



## GR33N

NickTB said:


> When is it due? today? I keep hitting update on my iPhone and it say's it's up to date?


You'll need iTunes 10.5 aswell I think.


----------



## NickTB

gr33n said:


> You'll need iTunes 10.5 aswell I think.


Cool got that earlier :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Does anyone know about older mobileme accounts? I had one, which I cancelled, but would like it back again now its free. Apparently Apple are allowing this, but it's not clear on how you migrate this account across to iCloud? 

Does anyone know please?


----------



## GR33N

RussZS said:


> Does anyone know about older mobileme accounts? I had one, which I cancelled, but would like it back again now its free. Apparently Apple are allowing this, but it's not clear on how you migrate this account across to iCloud?
> 
> Does anyone know please?


Dont you just log into iCloud with your Apple ID and it sorts itself from there?


----------



## RICHIE40

Downloading now :lol:


----------



## GR33N

RICHIE40 said:


> Downloading now :lol:


Really? Mine says up to date on 4.3.5


----------



## RICHIE40

gr33n said:


> Really? Mine says up to date on 4.3.5


Yup, keep pressing update, it will change soon enough


----------



## GR33N

Forget that, Im downloading 

Now then, battle of the internet connections . . . I fear I wont do well here :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Me too


----------



## GR33N

RussZS said:


> Me too


Its downloading a bloddy Mac OSX Lion update at the same time aswell, guess ill have to come back after dinner :lol:


----------



## samm

MMMM Downloading


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

79 mins for me!! I'm on Virgin 50mb!


----------



## christhesparky

39 mins for me, on BT


----------



## Maxtor

One month next Sunday for me. We have 20Mb but the old duffer of the pc I am on will only allow up to 10Mb.

(1hr 59mins remaining).

Maxtor.


----------



## GR33N

I think the problem is the fact every man and his dog are trying to download it. I think its about 600-700mb


----------



## RICHIE40

Anyone got a link to the ISPW file for iOS5 for the untethered JB?

If you have could you PM me cheers


----------



## GR33N

RICHIE40 said:


> Anyone got a link to the ISPW file for iOS5 for the untethered JB?
> 
> If you have could you PM me cheers


The IPSW file is already on your computer if your currently running iOS5, its stored somewhere in the iTunes folder.

On Windows XP :
Documents and Settings\<User>\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\iPhone Software Updates

On Windows Vista/Windows 7:
Users\<User>\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer\iTunes\iPhone Software Updates

On Mac:
~/Library/iTunes/iPhone Software Updates


----------



## goonas

It's 774meg to download....

I've got a 100m/bit Virgin Cable here and still got 39 minutes when I've downloaded 300 meg already lol.


----------



## RICHIE40

500MB through and a error occurred....great :devil:


----------



## GR33N

RICHIE40 said:


> 500MB through and a error occurred....great :devil:


750mb of 774mb


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Damn you all! I want a refund from Virgin lol


----------



## GR33N

RussZS said:


> Damn you all! I want a refund from Virgin lol


What you need is SKY 3.93mb :lol:


----------



## Autotec

200 mb to go


----------



## GR33N

Im on. Or atleast I will be when it finished adding my apps.


----------



## Maxtor

gr33n said:


> Im on. Or at least I will be *when it finished adding my apps*.


That me F***** then :lol::lol::lol:

Maxtor.


----------



## Eddy

How do I tell how much I have downloaded, all I have on itunes is right at the top it saying "downloading 1 item" and 39 mins remaining with a little bar showing about 10% downloaded so far but nothing showing me how many Megabytes out of XXXX etc?


----------



## Eddy

Nevermind, I found it after about 5 seconds


----------



## RICHIE40

Eddy said:


> How do I tell how much I have downloaded, all I have on itunes is right at the top it saying "downloading 1 item" and 39 mins remaining with a little bar showing about 10% downloaded so far but nothing showing me how many Megabytes out of XXXX etc?


Click on the Downloads tab from the side menu in iTunes :thumb:


----------



## christhesparky

200mb to go 13 mins


----------



## GR33N

Maxtor said:


> That me F***** then :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Maxtor.


Its strange, it restored my iPhone and then it set about restoring my apps like they were 2 separate files.

EDIT: and now music and videos. Why couldn't it have just done it all at once :lol: instead of teasing me with it haha


----------



## Th3Doctor

dann2707 said:


> I hope they bring out something that rivals Android. Seems very outdated does iPhone software


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## wayne10244

I just down load it went to and error came up can't load to phone refer to last update !


----------



## byrnes

1/2 way thro my download.. ahem


----------



## Autotec

i keep getting a unknown error accured(3200)


----------



## Jarw101

Ipad update was fast but 3hrs for iphone longgggg...


----------



## Jarw101

Autotec said:


> i keep getting a unknown error accured(3200)


keep going back and trying again mate my ipad did that but was ok on 3rd attempt :devil:


----------



## goonas

approaching the final hurdle now......


----------



## GR33N

I guess ill try restoring from a backup again seeing as its decided not to copy my contacts :lol:


----------



## burger

Mine downloaded no problems all done


----------



## Autotec

Jarw101 said:


> keep going back and trying again mate my ipad did that but was ok on 3rd attempt :devil:


cheers, trying again at the mo


----------



## Autotec

and it does it again. Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Matt-gti

in the middle of doing my ipad2

quick question, i bought my ipad and sync'd with my old laptop. i have a new laptop with itunes how do sync without losing all my data on the ipad?


----------



## Scrim-1-

Keep getting error (3200) Driving me nuts now!!!! any way to get around this?


----------



## jamesmut

Scrim-1- said:


> Keep getting error (3200) Driving me nuts now!!!! any way to get around this?


Apparently not - its a server issue at Apple's end. Its getting hammered by everyone updating at once. Keep trying is one option or wait til tomorrow. Took me about 5 attempts to do my work iphone,now trying my personal one and its bounced me out twice!! (I reckon blackberry have sabotaged it so apple can take some of the heat for a while!:devil


----------



## Scrim-1-

Just read elsewere, Common problem as its a new update and so many people wanting it.
Just keep trying i think.


----------



## Grizzle

haha this is hilarious all the errors...superb .


----------



## Dizzle77

Scrim-1- said:


> Keep getting error (3200) Driving me nuts now!!!! any way to get around this?


Have literally just been reading a thread about this on a Mac forum.

People are suggesting different things to resolve issue like

-Reset iphone
- Restart iphone
-Re-Download

Some people reckon that one of these methods has worked for them, whereas others are just saying to keep trying as the issue is with Apple servers getting battered.

I'd probably go with the latter reason, but might be worth giving those other things a go and see what happens 

I'm holding off until the weekend as not at home at the moment or near wifi access point


----------



## Scrim-1-

Grizzle said:


> haha this is hilarious all the errors...superb .


Glad someone finds it funny :thumb:


----------



## byrnes

14 mins left for me... slllllloooooowwww as tho.


----------



## Rob_Quads

Grizzle said:


> haha this is hilarious all the errors...superb .


Android Fan?


----------



## DarrylB

I got that error to, just kept trying - did restart both PC and Iphone. I guess SOOO many people are trying to update at the same time. It's done now though


----------



## rich-hill

Well i downloaded the update and did a backup.
My phone has now gone into 'recovery mode' so i have to click resotre on the summary screen, then get the horrid 3200 error.

I can no longer use the phone becuase all it comes up with is the usb and itunes symbol


----------



## Rob_Quads

DarrylB said:


> I guess SOOO many people are trying to update at the same time.


Yup, thousands of requests per second will be hitting their servers at the moment. The sort of demand that will never have been seen before. They need to rent out some more cloud computing :lol:


----------



## byrnes

rich-hill said:


> I can no longer use the phone becuase all it comes up with is the usb and itunes symbol


Same as mine now, itunes keeps saying, "iphone cannot be restored at this time because the iphone software update server could not be contacted or is temporarily unavailable"

So I now have an unusable iphone... fantastic..


----------



## rich-hill

oh i believe it may be working, i have the loading bar on the iphone screen. ONly around 38 attemtps


----------



## Delboy_Trotter

byrnes said:


> Same as mine now, itunes keeps saying, "iphone cannot be restored at this time because the iphone software update server could not be contacted or is temporarily unavailable"
> 
> So I now have an unusable iphone... fantastic..


Which is exactly why I'll wait till the weekend to even try to update, it was bound to happen new IOS which everyone wants on the second it's out, patience is a virtue.


----------



## bgm46

I had issues updating my 3GS, was coming up error 3200!!!! tried 10 times then eventually
the phone went into recovery mode, was only after this that i could update to IOS5!!!!
Thought i had bricked my phone which wasnt good as i am giving to my niece and she is as high as a kite, imagine having to say you cant have it now!!!!

Got it updated and apps slowly restoring so now all good, all i need now is to get a 4s on Friday


----------



## byrnes

Ok mine is doing it right now.. bloody servers, guess they never guessed they would have such demand


----------



## Alex_225

Mine is as well but it's showing it'll take 2 hours to download, guessing they're quite busy haha. Think I'll leave it over night. 

I have to say I've not been phased by techy stuff for some years but the iPhone has really wowed me. I've hard smartphones before, have a BlackBerry from work but my iPhone 4 just does exactly what I want and it's easy to use. 

I ignored Apple products for many years, thinking of them as just faddy crap that people buy into because of the image. Then I had to help one of the partners at work with their iPhone and was really impressed with how it all worked. 

I got myself a nice 32gb IP4 and never looked back. Surf the web, watch movies/TV shows, various games, apps etc. All ideal for commuting. 

I don't doubt there's other phones that do the same things just as well but so far my iPhone has never failed to impress me.


----------



## Elliott19864

Meh, think I will just wait till i get the 4S.


----------



## byrnes

Well, im now running ios 5


----------



## rich-hill

installed now, just waiting for the backup to be sorted out


----------



## shane_ctr

rich-hill said:


> installed now, just waiting for the backup to be sorted out


Im at exactly the same position the back up is taking ages, Problem i have is if i leave over night and computer goes in to sleep mode it wont complete will it?

How can i stop this???:thumb:


----------



## byrnes

shane_ctr said:


> Im at exactly the same position the back up is taking ages, Problem i have is if i leave over night and computer goes in to sleep mode it wont complete will it?
> 
> How can i stop this???:thumb:


you using a mac?

if you are

go to system preferences in the dock or in the apple (top left) then, click on energy saver, and where it has the 'computer sleep' slider to never


----------



## shane_ctr

byrnes said:


> you using a mac?


Not yet :-(

Ive just changed my sleep settings to never so hopefully it will stay on and complete the download


----------



## Lee.GTi180

No Siri on iPhone 4  I did not know this, gutted!


----------



## ishaaq

downloaded & installed no problem for me

imessenger just keeps saying "connecting"?


----------



## byrnes

Lee.GTi180 said:


> No Siri on iPhone 4  I did not know this, gutted!


not yet, only on the 4S.

But it is only beta at the mo, if there is enough demand it will probably be on the 4. Also I read that the jailbreak lads will port it soon enough.


----------



## byrnes

ishaaq said:


> downloaded & installed no problem for me
> 
> imessenger just keeps saying "connecting"?


its not a stand a lone app, where is it :S


----------



## ishaaq

byrnes said:


> its not a stand a lone app, where is it :S


app store


----------



## Rob_Quads

byrnes said:


> Also I read that the jailbreak lads will port it soon enough.


Looks like they have hit a bit of a brick wall with this. The only way to do it would be to break lots of copyright protection which the jailbreak community don't like doing.


----------



## Scrim-1-

Finally running ios5.


----------



## byrnes

Rob_Quads said:


> Looks like they have hit a bit of a brick wall with this. The only way to do it would be to break lots of copyright protection which the jailbreak community don't like doing.


lol, you sure on that "break lots of copyright protection which the jailbreak community don't like doing."

Only time will tell..


----------



## shane_ctr

Ive now got Verifying iPhone restore with Apple on iTunes, Phone has now gone back to normal lock screen, 

What happens next as its taking ages


----------



## jamesmut

Finally, after a full restore I think I'm nearly there - just restoring the apps and I think I'm done! But think I'll leave the ipad for another day!


----------



## byrnes

shane_ctr said:


> Ive now got Verifying iPhone restore with Apple on iTunes, Phone has now gone back to normal lock screen,
> 
> What happens next as its taking ages


its fine mate, took about 10 mins then the phone will be ok again, it will spend a little while updating the apps and music etc


----------



## Grizzle

Scrim-1- said:


> Glad someone finds it funny :thumb:


I know hilarious haha. 


Rob_Quads said:


> Android Fan?


Not at all just got rid of an ipoop4 after over a year it was slowly dieing didn't ring, dropped calls more times than a hookers pants and drained its battery quicker than my mrs can drain my bank account.

Great device sadly it can't do the basic features right or hold a charge back to a Blackberry for me


----------



## jamesmut

Grizzle said:


> I know hilarious haha.
> 
> Not at all just got rid of an ipoop4 after over a year it was slowly dieing didn't ring, dropped calls more times than a hookers pants and drained its battery quicker than my mrs can drain my bank account.
> 
> Great device sadly it can't do the basic features right or hold a charge *back to a Blackberry for me *


We won't be hearing from you for a while then!! :lol:


----------



## Chicane

byrnes said:


> not yet, only on the 4S.
> 
> But it is only beta at the mo, if there is enough demand it will probably be on the 4. Also I read that the jailbreak lads will port it soon enough.


It'll only ever be on the 4S and future models as the 4 isn't powerful enough to run it to it's full potential.


----------



## byrnes

jamesmut said:


> We won't be hearing from you for a while then!! :lol:


Legend!


----------



## byrnes

Chicane said:


> It'll only ever be on the 4S and future models as the 4 isn't powerful enough to run it to it's full potential.


well, facetime over 3G wasnt possible on any of the ios4 updates, but i still ran in via a jailbreak..

Time will tell if siri will be available on the iphone 4, have to hope, looks brilliant


----------



## jamesmut

byrnes said:


> well, facetime over 3G wasnt possible on any of the ios4 updates, but i still ran in via a jailbreak..
> 
> Time will tell if siri will be available on the iphone 4, have to hope, looks brilliant


 There was a Siri app available until the 4S was announced. Although it was fairly basic from what I'm told.


----------



## Chicane

byrnes said:


> well, facetime over 3G wasnt possible on any of the ios4 updates, but i still ran in via a jailbreak..
> 
> Time will tell if siri will be available on the iphone 4, have to hope, looks brilliant


yeah, it may become available through a jailbreak but i was referring to official updates :thumb:


----------



## byrnes

I get ya now Chicane.


----------



## ianFRST

i left mine downloading and running while i went to bed 

woke up to finalise all the little bits this morning. now running 5. and now im doing the same with the ipad


----------



## byrnes

Anyone found any bugs yet? 
I have, only found one so far. Hold on an app to move it, then you click the home button to stop it shaking. And it does nothing. Launch an app by double pressing home and go back to dashboard and it stops.:wall:


----------



## nick_mcuk

I dont seem to have the camera button on the lock screen or the iMessage program bit....or i s that only on the 4S??

Cant find anything to say when or where?

Updated downloaded in about 13 mins though


----------



## Serkie

nick_mcuk said:


> I dont seem to have the camera button on the lock screen or the iMessage program bit....or i s that only on the 4S??
> 
> Cant find anything to say when or where?
> 
> Updated downloaded in about 13 mins though


Re: iMessage: http://www.product-reviews.net/2011...-on-ios-5-save-blushes-with-fool-proof-guide/


----------



## Scrim-1-

I dont have the camera option when locked either but have everything else. Seems a good upgrade tho.


----------



## Rickyboy

ishaaq said:


> app store


Do you mean the imessage facility that Apple have as part of OS5 or do you mean the standalone app that is unrelated? If it's the former then you have to go to message settings and turn it on then use it through your normal messages application on iphone.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Scrim-1- said:


> I dont have the camera option when locked either but have everything else. Seems a good upgrade tho.


I found it....it only comes up when you press the home button twice on the locked screen


----------



## byrnes

I message isn't a separate app. It's part for the normal message app. The text bubble is blue when it uses iMessage. The other person has to have ios5 as well.

I just tried FaceTime over 3G. No luck


----------



## Alex_225

ianFRST said:


> i left mine downloading and running while i went to bed
> 
> woke up to finalise all the little bits this morning. now running 5.


Exactly what I did, started the download last night at about 10pm. Claimed it would take 2 hours so went to bed and finished the bits and pieces when I got up.

Download went pretty smoothly to be honest. :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk

Alex_225 said:


> Exactly what I did, started the download last night at about 10pm. Claimed it would take 2 hours so went to bed and finished the bits and pieces when I got up.
> 
> Download went pretty smoothly to be honest. :thumb:


2h!!!! 13mins and I was done....all you have to do is wait an hour or 2 after it launches and the loads die down.

Why the hell are people soooooo het up with downloading it the min apple release it...GET A LIFE!


----------



## puckacostello

im running it too, only took 6 mins to download! :O


----------



## R7KY D

I'm going to do mine tonight 

Can I believe the hype does it make it better ?


----------



## nick_mcuk

R7KY D said:


> I'm going to do mine tonight
> 
> Can I believe the hype does it make it better ?


I would say yes...its got some good features now


----------



## ianFRST

ive found a bug, my iphone syncs with my stereo in the van. and streams the music

i can no longer control what tracks my iphone plays via my van  i use that everytime im in my van, i hope there is a fix for that!!!!


----------



## Matt.

Took 17 mins for the iPod

Restoring the apps are taking the longest!!


----------



## Matt.

Now onto Music & Videos


----------



## Matt.

iMessages keeps saying verifying, and where can I find iCloud?

When it was installing, it said something about backing up things to iCloud but couldn't do it.


----------



## Maxtor

I am having major problems here. It looks like my old PC can not handle it! It keeps maxing out the CPU usage to 100% and looks like it would never complete.

Any advice any one? I do have another PC and a laptop I could try it on but it says I would lose everything on the ipod. Could I back it back up from my old PC itunes?

Does any of the above make sense?:lol:

Maxtor.


----------



## Damien89

Maxtor said:


> I am having major problems here. It looks like my old PC can not handle it! It keeps maxing out the CPU usage to 100% and looks like it would never complete.
> 
> Any advice any one? I do have another PC and a laptop I could try it on but it says I would lose everything on the ipod. Could I back it back up from my old PC itunes?
> 
> Does any of the above make sense?:lol:
> 
> Maxtor.


Happened to me too yesterday, this morning i tied it again and it worked (just) it would max the cpu at 100% during the backup.
I just left it do its thing, the backup maxes the cpu then from then on it just installed everything. 
My pc is an old p4 2.4ghz 1gb ram.
Try to close as much programs as possible and leave just itunes opened.


----------



## Maxtor

Cheers mate, I might just leave it overnight:thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## byrnes

Matt. said:


> iMessages keeps saying verifying, and where can I find iCloud?
> 
> When it was installing, it said something about backing up things to iCloud but couldn't do it.


imessages ISNT the app you download from the app store, turn it on in message settings and it automatically does it in the normal message app.
The text bubbles will be blue in an imessage, not the normal green.


----------



## Matt.

I know its not a app.

I just looked at that link someone else posted and all sorted now.

iCloud sorted too.


----------



## adamck

iOS 5 taking 4 hours to download


----------



## A210 AMG

^ Mine took a while and 3 goes?

Don't know why...

I was up at 3am with the little one and tried it then....worked


----------



## R7KY D

6 hours on the download bar :doublesho

That'll be running all night then

I had HUGE problems earlier on , Wouldn't connect to the server , then all I did was change the USB lead from the PC to the phone and it worked first time


----------



## Rob_Quads

This gives you an idea of just how many people are upgrading their phones!



> The traffic at the LONAP (LONAP is a London Neutral Internet Exchange Point where Internet and content providers exchange traffic) increased from a normal peak of around 18Gb/s to around 28Gb/s.


----------



## raitkens83

Ive downloaded the new software but im not getting the camera on the lock screen, Ive checked all the settings but nothing. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Rob_Quads

double click home


----------



## DW58

No problems at all downloading iOS5 to my iPhone 4, but upgrading my iPad 2 was a nightmare - three times I ended up in restore mode and finally ended up with a bare iPad2 with iOS5 on it, but nothing else. Had to restore everything. Can you imagine how long it took to re-arrange 228 apps - many of which are large mapping-based apps - into a workable solution, I was totally frazzled by the time I got it sorted.

I hope implementing OS X 10.7.2 onto my MBP is a bit more straightforward tomorrow ... ... ... maybe I'll leave it a day or five?


----------



## raitkens83

Rob_Quads said:


> double click home


Thanks mate.



DW58 said:


> No problems at all downloading iOS5 to my iPhone 4, but upgrading my iPad 2 was a nightmare - three times I ended up in restore mode and finally ended up with a bare iPad2 with iOS5 on it, but nothing else. Had to restore everything. Can you imagine how long it took to re-arrange 228 apps - many of which are large mapping-based apps - into a workable solution, I was totally frazzled by the time I got it sorted.
> 
> I hope implementing OS X 10.7.2 onto my MBP is a bit more straightforward tomorrow ... ... ... maybe I'll leave it a day or five?


Mate im having the same problems with my ipad2, Ive been at it since about 7pm. Phone was straight forward.


----------



## Matt-gti

Glad I'm not the only one with trouble with the iPad2 then.. Got mine sorted about 2am last night


----------



## DW58

Lucky you, mine was 3.30am 

I was so annoyed as the iPhone was very straightforward. I'm not all too happy with iCloud at present, it's thrown a few spanners into the works with contacts and iCal. To be honest I'd rather be synching by cable - that way I knew exactly what was going on. On the other hand, mail is improved and I love the Reminder app - the idea of location-based reminders in inspirational and works really well, I used it three times today - it's great.


----------



## Dizzle77

_Deleted post_


----------



## Matt-gti

I love the split keyboard, the new safari and the new twitter


----------



## DW58

Safari is a huge improvement, especially as I've used it for a couple of years on PC and now on Mac. I normally use an Apple Bluetooth keyboard with my iPad, but the split keypad is helpful on the odd occasion I'm not using keyboard/stylus.

I don't use Twitter - speaking of which I hear the Facebook App for those who's lives are ruled by it, is a complete disaster with more bugs in it than a Moscow Embassy.


----------



## NickTB

Am I missing out on something here? My Twitter app appears the same, as does Safari.. And I have no idea what the split keyboard is?? And yes I have downloaded and installed iOS5!! :lol:


----------



## R7KY D

****ing thing , Update must have finished around 3am , Got at at 5.30am checked my phone it's hanging in itunes doing a backup !!!! 

Ideas ? Dodgy app ?


----------



## PaulN

lol Im still on Version 4.0 my iPhone 4 came with.......:wall:

I didnt agree with the first update that changed the signal bar strength and could risk my alarms playing up and just didnt bother since......

Will i be ok to bounce striaght to 5.0 now?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## DW58

NickTB said:


> Am I missing out on something here? My Twitter app appears the same, as does Safari.. And I have no idea what the split keyboard is?? And yes I have downloaded and installed iOS5!! :lol:


It depends on whether you are on an iPhone or iPad - the Split Keyboard is an iPad feature, and Safari is different on the two paltforms, but both have changed significantly. The iPad version now has tabbed browser windows, and the iPhone version has a multi-window option but in a different way.


----------



## NickTB

DW58 said:


> It depends on whether you are on an iPhone or iPad - the Split Keyboard is an iPad feature, and Safari is different on the two paltforms, but both have changed significantly. The iPad version now has tabbed browser windows, and the iPhone version has a multi-window option but in a different way.


I have both, but I haven't looked at the iPad since doing the update!


----------



## DW58

I didn't even notice the split keypad at first because I normally use an Apple Bluetooth keyboard with my iPad.


----------



## Edstrung

Hmmm, I updated my iPhone4 to iOS5 last night. Didn't have any error messages and it was completed within an hour of download so was happy with that at least.

I do appear to have the Notification Centre, but I'll be damned if I can see any other of the 200 new features apart from Newsstand. iCloud is annoying me a bit too on the PC, I'll be watching a movie in fullscreen, even iPlayer online, and iTunes opens and doesn't stay in the background. Guess it will work better with a Mac


----------



## DW58

On the whole I'm happy with iOS5, but I'm not convinced about the iCloud, it's screwing with my diary and contacts.


----------



## nick_mcuk

iCloud only works on the latest version of the Mac OS if I am not mistaken??


----------



## Edstrung

nick_mcuk said:


> iCloud only works on the latest version of the Mac OS if I am not mistaken??


I have the option to sync via iCloud or My Computer (still using Vista 32HP). Chose iCloud, and iTunes does not like staying closed


----------



## nick_mcuk

Paah dirty Windows OS 

Doenst answer my OS X Lion is needed for iCloud to work on a Mac?


----------



## GR33N

nick_mcuk said:


> Paah dirty Windows OS
> 
> Doenst answer my OS X Lion is needed for iCloud to work on a Mac?


I believe you need OSX Lion 10.7.x to get iCloud to work. 99% sure thats what I read anyway.


----------



## DW58

More to that you need OS X 10.7.2 which I downloaded this afternoon. Unlike iOS5 it downloaded/installed without a hitch.


----------



## Spoony

Got my 4S today - not quite sure what this ios5 does. BTW can you untethered JB it?


----------



## byrnes

Spoony said:


> Got my 4S today - not quite sure what this ios5 does. BTW can you untethered JB it?


AFAIK, only Tethered at the moment.


----------



## ArcticVXR

Untethered not ready yet..im following the updates myself ready to re-jb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davemm

will i loose all my apps and pictures if i update to ios5?


----------



## DW58

Davemm said:


> will i loose all my apps and pictures if i update to ios5?


In theory no, but I did and so have very many others. Make sure you're fully backed up first, not Jailbroken and your software is up-to-date, i.e. at version 4.3.5


----------



## Davemm

argh i hate itunes, nothing syncs properly or backs up as it should


----------



## dazzlers82

Updated mine at 3min past 6 on wed an it took 3 hours with no problems at all my misses 4 I done the next day an did not even take half hour but my iPad 2 took 3 hours an so did my sons iPod touch but all went fine with no problems


----------



## Fiestamk5

Since updating to ios5 I now have 16.2gb of space taken up in "Other" so none of my music/photos will sync back. I would have to restore it from scratch again but hopefully my 4s will be here tomorrow or Monday

As for the Lion update my iMac took forever to update and is now sluggish as anything, but my more recent MBP is fine  I'm sure it will all sort itself out as it normally does


----------



## GR33N

DW58 said:


> More to that you need OS X 10.7.2 which I downloaded this afternoon. Unlike iOS5 it downloaded/installed without a hitch.


and 10.7.2 appears to have fixed the WIFI disconnect issue :thumb:


----------



## DW58

Yup - 10.7.2 seems to be working good for me, although it temporarily dumped my HP C310 ePrinter as did my iPad, but I got that sorted.


----------



## NickTB

Just be careful if you have an iPhone and sync it to an iPad or another iPhone or Mac. any pictures taken on your phone WILL appear on all devices via iCloud unless you untick the sharing facility in settings. Some hysterical stories are starting to appear on the net of people being caught out by this!


----------



## DW58

Good point which is why photos on my iPhone 4/iPad 2/MBP are not checked as a cloud option - not that an old fart like me has anything to hide.

BTW I find the iCloud to be incredibly slow, hence I won't be using it for back-up either. That's what I have an Apple time Capsule for in any case.


----------



## Davemm

3 hours later and im on ios5, cant say it was worth all the hasle really, yet to see a huge benefit from it.


----------



## DW58

I'm inclined to agree - there are a few minor benefits, but it's not the massive upgrade it was hyped up to be in my opionion. Probably better on the iPad than iPhone. For me the best improvement is the Reminders feature which in the iPhone adding in the location-based reminder capability is excellent.


----------

